# Electric Cars Are Awesome, Here's Why



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

News Bot said:


> Charis Michelsen realizes EVs are perfect, but they're pretty darn good.
> 
> More...


The guy hits the nail on the head about the Volt battery fire. I drove a 1973 Ford Pinto for ten years. It went back to the dealer on recall to put a shield over the front of the gas tank because not only had Pintos caught fire but people were killed by them.


----------

